# Strange casting on No 5 parts plane



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

I purchased a parts plane today. Nominally a "no-name" with the only marking a No 5 on the rear of the casting.

Lots of clean metal making it look like this was new at some point.

When I got this home and took it apart I found a very strange casting.
This is a close up of the casting with the bed. Odd bumps and grooves.

I have not seen this before? Has anyone a clue as to which style of plane may have used this?









The frog is normal Stanley design. The lateral adjustment lever is the Stanley two part design, but NO markings. Also a very thin frog adjusting screw plate.









Here is the overall picture of the casting. There is a web in front of the tote, which splits into a V on the rear of the tote, not showing in the picture. The V looks like I have seen on Fulton planes.









The Y lever is two part, like on the Stanley cheaper planes, todays Stanley planes, and Record planes.

The adjusting nut is a light metal

The screws are odd head designs, but the correct Whitworth thread.

I am curious if anyone has seen the casting before. Not looking for a restore, this was purchased for the parts.

However, if anyone wants this strange casting, send me a PM. :icon_smile:


----------

